# Is there any exotic licenses you can get to own a ball python?



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 4, 2008)

Theyre beautiful, but exotic, so is there any exotic license that I could get so that I could have one?


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Not unless you run a zoo.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Oct 4, 2008)

If you wonna own a Ball Python, you will have to own a zoo.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Not unless you want to move overseas. All exotic reptiles are illegal to keep privately. The only time you'd ever be able to work with them or own them is if you ran or worked in a zoo or park.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 4, 2008)

*exotic license*

the best you can do in [qld] as a private person is have an "international license" as a private person but ball pythons aren't on that list , these licenses do exist as l had one and two friends of mine still have them , you can get them for birds or reptiles under certain conditions....cheers solar 17


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 4, 2008)

International Permits only apply for Green Pythons and Eclectus Parrots I think. Both have fairly similar histories with regards to the permit system.


----------



## Snakebuster (Oct 21, 2008)

there illigal in Aus


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 21, 2008)

i want a zoo!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 21, 2008)

> i want a zoo!


lol, same


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 21, 2008)

What


----------



## Kurama (Oct 21, 2008)

If you move to the US you can any pet you like...


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 21, 2008)

What things would you have to do to get a license for a park?Like i live in WA and there is a small reptile park near me, with reptiles you can keep on our license system, plus there are some you can't keep on our license but all the animals are found in WA, with only a couple found over east. What would you have to do to do this?


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 21, 2008)

In Queensland, you need LOTS of volunteering, several Tafe courses, possibly a uni course (can't remember), someone to hire you, then you need to work REALLY hard to move up the ladder.

Or, set up your own. Not sure on how.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 22, 2008)

Raven said:


> If you move to the US you can any pet you like...



And you know what would happen then? You'd discover that ball pythons are the commonest things in the market, would quickly lose interest and, like everyone else living there would really really wish you could get your hands on some of those beautiful...

.... *Australian* reptiles.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 22, 2008)

do not believe a word that has been said. for a small fee of a grand i will print you a licence and put you in touch with my contacts in cameroon.
cheers


----------

